# new



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

Just wanted to say hi. 

I just made my first post, and I'm sure many more will come later on.

My girlfriend(stacey) and I(nick) just got our first kitten about 6 months ago. Here is a pic.. It's a little bright and she looks real small.


*Marla:*


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Darling kitty!! I have one that looks a whole lot like her! 
Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Toria (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi there,
Marla is sooo cute, bless.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome! I think Marla is adorable! :)


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi. Welcome to the Forum!  
Marla is cute. I love black cats... I'm owned by one myself!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello there and welcome to the Cat Forum. Your kitty is simply adorable! It's nice to have you here.


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

Hello!!!!!! Marla is a real cutie pie.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

Your kitty is soo cute!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Awh, I think she looks just like my Demi! could be twins!! :lol: Don't u think?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Its triplits!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nick, Marla is a little sweetheart! I love black cats too. How old is she? (I know I answered this post earlier. I guess I didn't hit submit--again!  ) All three are making me envious! :)


----------



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey everyone thanks for the welcome, sorry about the very late reply.

I'm not sure of the exact day (would have to look it up) but she still acts like a baby :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

That's beyond late :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you have an excuse signed by your mother? :wink: :lol: I'm very glad to welcome you back!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

welcome back!!!!
marla looks just like my spyder when he was a kitten!!!! :) @@@


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute kitty! :lol:


----------

